# Our New Video Channels



## HMF

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/gallery/categories/h-m-video-library.3/

There are two channel areas set up, one for staff, and one for subscribing members.
You need to create a folder. Then add your media to that folder.
Once added, you can cut and paste the code at the bottom right to embed the media into a post on the forum.
It works very similarly to YouTube, except videos are stored on our server.


----------

